# roland printer conversion



## dirtydog50000 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if a Roland cj-540 that has pigmented ink cartridges can be converted over to the Roland Eco Sol Max inks used by the versacamm and what would be the cost. also when was the cj-540 first introduced and how long has it been out of production and is it a good machine?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Paul, I'm not really an expert on this, but I don't think its practical or even possible to convert a wide format inkjet printer into an eco-sol or solvent type printer. I think the printer heads will not match, and you will encounter problems even on the profiles to be used. Even if it could really be done technically, it would not sound practical/economical to do it.


----------



## dirtydog50000 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Byron, 
i've seen a few printers( wide format ) out there that have been converted from one ink to another for different reasons so I thought it might be a basic conversion kit for this. I was looking a this printer that was used and alot cheaper then a new versacamm 54" so I thought it was worth the question.

Thanks again


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

Dirty Dog:
Check with SplashofColor.com, Roland Dealers and knowledgeable. They have done many conversions. Cost of the conversion depends on the age of your printer and printhead. More recent machines were built using solvent friendly parts.


----------



## mike522 (Oct 8, 2008)

Help i have a Roland Hi Fi Jet 500 Somebody Know where a can buy a chipper ink or bulk ink, refill system in San Diego or L.A. i am in tijuana or some dealer near!!!

thanks a lot!!


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wide Format Solvent Printer Conversion


----------

